# Bike Packing on... Tandem, Tridem, Quadem, Multiple Person Rigs... Post'em here!



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

How do you go BP with your passenger(s)?

What are your opinions of using a rig that holds multiple persons and gear?


----------



## redtabby (May 16, 2010)

Check out Kurt Refsnider's blog for some info of a recent Tour Divide adventure on a tandem. The frame bags, from Revelate, are incredible...


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

We put kid on a TAB behind one of us and a BOB trailer with all our crap behind another. Neither load is light, but we packed light and the kid is heavier- lol!


----------



## bllvenus (Aug 26, 2012)

*Love this setup!*

I love the Kurt/Caroline tandem.This bike is the best inspiration out there. Very clean! I have a tandem and am working on a lighter setup for touring. Still have a ways to go though.


----------

